# New Case, Computer Won't Power Up



## ChundyHagey (Sep 24, 2010)

My brother bought a new case the day before yesterday (Antec SIX HUNDRED) to replace the stock case that came with his acer aspire because it was too small and got much too hot. Everything loaded into the case fairly well and we managed to get it all put together but are having issues getting it to power up. A manual for the motherboard (Acer G43T-AM v2.0) seems to be impossible to find so we have sort of been doing the f-panel configuration through trial and error. Odd thing is that twice now we've been able to get it to power up but once shut down it won't turn back on. We're looking for any ideas on what the problem could be whether a faulty power button or perhaps something else.


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

Do you have the exact number of standoffs for your motherboard, no more, no less, than there are holes?

Have you tried a bench test?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

To solve the F_Panel puzzle, just trace the wires back in the old case.


----------

